# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Who gonna become lucid tonight?

## mylucidworld

I haven't had a lucid the past two nights because of one night being too tired and the other i forgot to do my new technique so tonight i am gonna make up for it and have a awesome lucid.  :smiley: 

Who else is gonna become lucid or thinks they are?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::mrgreen::  Moi, most definitely!!

----------


## A Humble Sinner

I feel really excited and I'm sure I'll have a lucid dream tonight. I hope so, anyway...

 ::D: 

Good luck with your lucid dream!

----------


## mylucidworld

> I feel really excited and I'm sure I'll have a lucid dream tonight. I hope so, anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your lucid dream!



Same to you.  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Yeah I might as well  ::D:

----------


## mylucidworld

> Yeah I might as well



 ::laughhard::  ::laughhard::  Great reply.

----------


## foolish

OOH! OOH! ME ME ME! I AM! I AM!  :boogie:

----------


## BeSomebody

> I haven't had a lucid the past two nights because of one night being too tired and the other i forgot to do my new technique so tonight i am gonna make up for it and have a awesome lucid. 
> 
> Who else is gonna become lucid or thinks they are?



 Thinks?...  No question.

----------


## mylucidworld

> OOH! OOH! ME ME ME! I AM! I AM!



You could at least show some enthusiasm  ::D:  





> Thinks?... No question.



Confidence is the key.

----------


## arby

Them

----------


## Grod

I'm kind of begging my subconscious for a lucid dream now. But here goes...

GONNA GET A LUCID!!!! WOOO!!!

----------


## Wavefunction

Yes, I think I will!

----------


## mylucidworld

I did become lucid 3 times i think it was but in all three i was sort of paralysed, i couldn't move. Wtf was that all about?

----------


## foolish

> I did become lucid 3 times i think it was but in all three i was sort of paralysed, i couldn't move. Wtf was that all about?



You must have stolen mine, and the paralysis was punishment  :tongue2:

----------


## Wavefunction

I got lucid five times last night! Long, vivid, controlled.

I just don't remember it  :Sad:

----------


## mylucidworld

I could have had about an extra 3 or 4 i recon last night because i had several awakenings and i kept telling myself to focus on my technique of becoming lucid. But every time i would let my mind wander and lose consciosness.  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## BeSomebody

> You could at least show some enthusiasm  
> 
> 
> 
> Confidence is the key.



 After much thought and effort. I'll conclude that simple confidence is _not_ the key.

----------


## mylucidworld

> After much thought and effort. I'll conclude that simple confidence is _not_ the key.



It does play a big part though.

----------


## Wavefunction

This thread is a lot like the Goodnight thead we started... maybe we should merge them or something?

----------


## pepsibluefan

Lucidy isn't really hard for me anymore. Now its quiet easy and fine. Although my dreams seem a bit dull at the moment. But I plan on having one every night. Its my time to eb free and get my thoughts together and what not. Plus I can try to find my dream guild and have a friend inside my dreams. lol XD Love lucidy!

----------


## AtomiC

wait, I'll ask myself

----------


## calloway

this will only be my second time trying
but i'll try!

----------


## ninja9578

I will be.  I'm gonna enter the persistence of memory.

----------


## lucidboarder

i better, i have been reading these forums off and on all day while listening to this tape telling me i will remember to check my reality, if my sub conscience does not take a hint - ill be really annoyed. ha, but yea i plan on it

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Whoo! Had a lucid dream yesterday after seeing arby's VILD-tutorial, (arby, you are a GENIUS, I've tried MILD, WILD, DEILD, DILD...the list goes on! Your technique was the only one that work!) my subconcious was only one day late  ::D: 

Oh and...I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight!

Good luck to everyone else! If you think it's going to happen, it will!

 :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## Altasi

I lucid dreamed last night, but woke up before my reflection could tell me why we dream, Tonight- I'm getting an awnser out of that loser! 

Im gonna go Lucid Tonight!!!  ::content::

----------


## mylucidworld

> Whoo! Had a lucid dream yesterday after seeing arby's VILD-tutorial, (arby, you are a GENIUS, I've tried MILD, WILD, DEILD, DILD...the list goes on! Your technique was the only one that work!) my subconcious was only one day late 
> 
> Oh and...I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else! If you think it's going to happen, it will!



 ::goodjob:: Maybe you have found your technique. I have got a technique bu i have to focus on it till i fall asleep which i never have had trouble with before but the last few nights i have started letting my mind wander mainly thinking about my dreams that night then i lose consciousness.  :Mad:  Tonight i will focus 100% and i will definitely not make the same mistake and i will become lucid!

----------


## SickDreams

Me ofc  ::banana::

----------


## Robot_Butler

I had some tight dreams last night without doing anything.  Im going to crack down tonight and every night this week.  Early to bed and no boozin'.

----------


## Jamal

I'll be lucid within the next couple hours!!  ::D:

----------


## lagunagirl

since I've been keeping a dream journal, I've gotten really close. (I never knew how important dj's are!) I'm sure tonight's the night!  :boogie:  everyone wish me luck!

----------


## Wavefunction

> since I've been keeping a dream journal, I've gotten really close. (I never knew how important dj's are!) I'm sure tonight's the night!  everyone wish me luck!



Good luck, and yes, DJ's are very important!  :smiley:

----------


## bro

I certainly hope to lucid dream soon...or just recall some detailed, vivid regular dreams. That'd all be nice...

----------


## Maric

Im going to become Lucid tonight! :boogie:  (or at least I hope my attention span wont ruin it for me)

----------


## mylucidworld

I'm gonna become lucid tonight. I am gonna get up for 10 mins to wake up my mind which i haven't been doing lately and since i have stopped this i have been too tired to focus on becoming lucid. 

I WILL BECOME LUCID!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bro

I like your attitude Ld Master..give me some of that please.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I like your attitude Ld Master..give me some of that please.



Yeh my attitude's great. I'll lend you some if you want.  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yeah, that 10 minutes is critical, but its so damn hard.  No matter how many times I get up at 4 AM, I always feel like I'm going to the airport or something.

----------


## Silvanus350

I am _so_ going to have a lucid tonight.  And I'm going to remember it.

It's gonna happen.  You all know it is!

----------


## Wavefunction

> I am _so_ going to have a lucid tonight. And I'm going to remember it.
> 
> It's gonna happen. You all know it is!



I know it is...

----------


## Torcher

Why the hell not

----------


## pepsibluefan

I bet half of you won't lucid. Nah, just kidding. I might lucid, maybe not. Who knows? maybe i'll Dream mare, which is a step up from lucid dreaming.

----------


## Wavefunction

> I bet half of you won't lucid. Nah, just kidding. I might lucid, maybe not. Who knows? maybe i'll Dream mare, which is a step up from lucid dreaming.



No, no, you _will_ lucid. And so will the rest of us. Shame on you for doubting our abilities  ::sniper::

----------


## pepsibluefan

> No, no, you _will_ lucid. And so will the rest of us. Shame on you for doubting our abilities



 Lol, i'm surprised you didn't ask what a dreammare was. (Coughing waiting for osmeone to ask what it is) nah lol. I'm going to bed now, so i'll quiet double posting, its worse then triple parking at the las vegas strip. Everyone else seems to triple park around here.

----------


## Wavefunction

OK, whats a Dreammare?  ::D:

----------


## awoke

too early to tell, but the way ive been going about lucids lately, is leading me to believe i might be able to have them at will. we'll see tomorrow morning.

----------


## Wavefunction

> too early to tell, but the way ive been going about lucids lately, is leading me to believe i might be able to have them at will. we'll see tomorrow morning.



Now that would be awesome if you could induce them at will!  ::banana::

----------


## mylucidworld

> Yeah, that 10 minutes is critical, but its so damn hard. No matter how many times I get up at 4 AM, I always feel like I'm going to the airport or something.



Yes it is critical and it is very hard. I done it again i woke up and i was so tired and i thought of getting up and going down stairs and i just opted to go back to sleep.  ::furious::  

Tonight i am going to get up for at least 10 minutes no matter what!

----------


## pepsibluefan

> OK, whats a Dreammare?



 I've told you already. Its a step above a lucid dream.  ::D:

----------


## conisag

I definetly am i will realize when things are strange and will assume it is because iam dreaming.

----------


## mylucidworld

I am about 5 hours away from lucidity.  ::dreaming::

----------


## Torcher

not tonight, been drinkin.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I am about 5 hours away from lucidity.



I was about 3 hours out. I became lucid about 8am.

----------


## Wavefunction

> I was about 3 hours out. I became lucid about 8am.



Congratulations!  :Party:

----------


## Altasi

> I was about 3 hours out. I became lucid about 8am.



Wohoo!  :Party: 

I am only 5 hours from becoming Lucid!  :boogie:

----------


## Dreammy

maybe...

----------


## mylucidworld

Took a break from going for a lucid last night, but tonight there is no doubt i will become lucid.

----------


## Chris182t

I *need* to tonight. It's been far too long.
I don't care what it takes - IT WILL HAPPEN   :smiley:

----------


## Wavefunction

> I *need* to tonight. It's been far too long.
> I don't care what it takes - IT WILL HAPPEN



Think of it this way: all of those nights you didn't have an LD, you're owed one. Which means you're owed a _lot_ of LDs!  ::banana::

----------


## Kitties

I am, fo' sho'.  ::D:

----------


## mylucidworld

I have got a lucid planned for once which is a change. 

About 6 hours to go till i am lucid.  ::D:

----------


## orange_entity

I might since I'm not dead tired, thanks to a caffeine supplement.

----------


## Funnel

I'm going to have a lucid dream.  My subconcious wouldn't want to make me a liar, now would it?

----------


## mylucidworld

I becomen lucid last night and it lasted about 20 mins but i didn't recall my goal until the end of the lucid which lead to anxiety of waking waking up which lead to me waking up.  :Mad:

----------


## Funnel

I had a LD  :smiley:   I knew my subconcious wasn't a bastard.  didn't last long. I gotta work on stabalizing now that I'm fairly good at entering them.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I had a LD  I knew my subconcious wasn't a bastard. didn't last long. I gotta work on stabalizing now that I'm fairly good at entering them.



 ::goodjob:: Well done. Looks like your sub-conscious is nice.

----------


## Jamoca

I'm definetely going to get lucid tonight.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I'm definetely going to get lucid tonight.



Me too.  :Party:

----------


## AngelGirl

I'm going to get lucid tonight! Twice! Hell yes!

----------


## Wavefunction

> I had a LD  I knew my subconcious wasn't a bastard. didn't last long. I gotta work on stabalizing now that I'm fairly good at entering them.



 :woohoo:  Congratulations... I think my subconscious hates me  :Sad:

----------


## skuruza

I will do it because i will do WBTB either way and might get a WILD!

Chance for lucidity: 100&#37;

----------


## Funnel

I'm going to be lucid tonight, no question

----------


## mylucidworld

I can't believe it, my technique failed me last night.  ::shock::  I am pretty sure i know why though. I went to bed really late so when i got up for my wbtb it was light outside so when i went back to bed it took me ages to get back to sleep. 

I am still shocked though, this technique isn't flawless after all which i was kinda hoping. This technique has alot of making up to do tonight!

It is amazing how many opportubities i had last night though to become lucid.I questioned my state at least four times last night, i think it was just one of those nights.

----------


## Funnel

Another LD!  Thats two in a row for me

----------


## mylucidworld

> Another LD! Thats two in a row for me



How often do you have lucids?

----------


## Fergie1

I am about 9 hours away from having a lucid.  ::D:

----------


## mylucidworld

> I am about 9 hours away from having a lucid.



I am about 10 hours.  ::D:

----------


## Funnel

> How often do you have lucids?



Well, I've had a few LD unknowingly for the first 16 yrs of my life.  I've been working on LD for 3-4 months, having one every two weeks or so.  But for the past 2 weeks, I've had like 3 a week.  They usually don't last long and I fade out, but I'm really excited that I found a method that works really well.  I just repeat "I'm going to have a lucid dream" a lot before I go to bed, sometimes combined with a WBTB.

----------


## mylucidworld

> Well, I've had a few LD unknowingly for the first 16 yrs of my life. I've been working on LD for 3-4 months, having one every two weeks or so. But for the past 2 weeks, I've had like 3 a week. They usually don't last long and I fade out, but I'm really excited that I found a method that works really well. I just repeat "I'm going to have a lucid dream" a lot before I go to bed, sometimes combined with a WBTB.



Sounds very similar to what i do. Do you repeat your affirmation before bed or after a few hours sleep?

----------


## Funnel

Usually I wake up after 3-4 hours of sleep and repeat the message while I get a drink of water, but last night I had a lucid by just repeating before I went to bed.  didn't have to wake up first

And by the way, Yes, I am becoming lucid tonight, just in case you were curious

----------


## mylucidworld

> Usually I wake up after 3-4 hours of sleep and repeat the message while I get a drink of water, but last night I had a lucid by just repeating before I went to bed. didn't have to wake up first
> 
> And by the way, Yes, I am becoming lucid tonight, just in case you were curious



Oh and just in case you were so am i.  ::D:

----------


## Funnel

Well, this forum failed me for the first time.  I am sorry I lied to you all about being lucid last night.  Sadly, I was not, but I will make it up to you tonight.

----------


## mylucidworld

> Well, this forum failed me for the first time. I am sorry I lied to you all about being lucid last night. Sadly, I was not, but I will make it up to you tonight.



You had a good run. I am going to get lucid tonight because i have big plans for it.

----------


## mylucidworld

I didn't become lucid last night because i couldn't get to sleep last night ironically because i couldn't stop thinking about what i was going to do in my lucid. 

There is a positive though in when i become lucid tonight (it's gonna happen) i should remember my goal..

----------


## Idolfan

I WILL have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## mylucidworld

I had a lucid last night and i think i am going to have a couple tonight because i am going to bed early (hopefully) which will give me plenty of time to use my technique.

----------


## Wavefunction

> I had a lucid last night and i think i am going to have a couple tonight because i am going to bed early (hopefully) which will give me plenty of time to use my technique.



Sweet, congratulations!  :Party: 
What's your technique?

----------


## mylucidworld

> Sweet, congratulations! 
> What's your technique?



A sort of Mild and Wbtb combined. After i have been sleeping 3 hours or more i get up and go downstairs for about 10-15 minutes to wake my mind up and then return to bed. I then repeat that i will realise i am dreaming and also picture myself becoming lucid, and thats basically it.  :smiley:

----------


## dreamscaper22

shared dreaming would be cool....we could all have a battle royale.  Im so going to LD tonight..

----------


## mylucidworld

> shared dreaming would be cool....we could all have a battle royale. Im so going to LD tonight..



Yeh me too.  ::D:

----------


## Wavefunction

If shared dreaming were possible... we could have a DV convention without all of the problems that arose with having a real life convention.

That would be awesome!  ::D:

----------


## Javan

I am, is it possible to meat up with people you know in real life, in your dreams?

----------


## mylucidworld

> I am, is it possible to meat up with people you know in real life, in your dreams?



Some people believe that it is, and a few have claimed to have done so.

I don't know.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

Mrs. Jones

----------


## mylucidworld

I haven't been lucid in three nights due to being lazy and two nights ago being woke up as soon as i realized i was dreaming which was gutting, but tonight i am fully focused and motivated to achieve lucidity.

----------


## Grod

I had a lucid last night... but when I woke up, I told myself I'd remember it later, sleeping won't hurt. DON'T DO THIS. You won't remember it, and it sucks. But tonight, I'm having a lucid _and_ remembering it ::banana::

----------


## mylucidworld

> I had a lucid last night... but when I woke up, I told myself I'd remember it later, sleeping won't hurt. DON'T DO THIS. You won't remember it, and it sucks. But tonight, I'm having a lucid _and_ remembering it



I have a pen and paper by the side of my bed to write it down upon awakening because if i don't do this i forget some details of the lucid. I realized i was dreaming twice last night but i couldn't move!  ::?: 

This happened about 2 weeks ago aswell. I think it has something to do with sleep paralysis.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

> Mrs. Jones



JUUUST KIDDING! hahahaha!

but tonite for sure

----------


## Funnel

I'm going to be lucid tonight because I have to save Sparta single handedly against the Persians.  Think of the Children!

----------


## Grod

> I have a pen and paper by the side of my bed to write it down upon awakening because if i don't do this i forget some details of the lucid. I realized i was dreaming twice last night but i couldn't move! 
> 
> This happened about 2 weeks ago aswell. I think it has something to do with sleep paralysis.



So do I, I'm just really lazy. 

Wait... so were you in a dream when you realized you were dreaming? Because then not moving wouldn't really be a problem, I don't think.

----------


## Grod

Oh and BTW, I'm totally becoming lucid tonight. 

Of course I needed a new post for this.

----------


## mylucidworld

> So do I, I'm just really lazy. 
> 
> Wait... so were you in a dream when you realized you were dreaming? Because then not moving wouldn't really be a problem, I don't think.



Yeh i realised i was dreaming but couldn't move. Something similar happened again last night and also twice again. The only difference this time was i could move but it felt like i was really high ad drunk at the same time so i woke myself up.



http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=46408

----------


## Grod

> Yeh i realised i was dreaming but couldn't move. Something similar happened again last night and also twice again. The only difference this time was i could move but it felt like i was really high ad drunk at the same time so i woke myself up.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=46408



Ah... That sucks. I hate wasting a lucid oppurtunity. Maybe you could concentrate on things in the dream to increase clarity, and that would give your mind more of an idea that you really are in a dream, and thus let yourself know that you can do anything, even if it is just walking forward. I don't know if that helps.

----------


## LibLord

Well I've spent literally my whole day either trying to lucid dream (got up at 4pm) or on this website (4pm till present time...9pm) 

..so I'd TOTALLY BETTER be lucid tonight, or I'll have officially wasted a day ¬_¬

I'm really not making the most of life am I?  :tongue2:  :tongue2:

----------


## Grod

> Well I've spent literally my whole day either trying to lucid dream (got up at 4pm) or on this website (4pm till present time...9pm) 
> 
> ..so I'd TOTALLY BETTER be lucid tonight, or I'll have officially wasted a day ¬_¬
> 
> I'm really not making the most of life am I?



No way will that day be wasted! It takes more than a day to become lucid. (Unless you are super natural) It took me a couple weeks... you also have to have good dream recall, or you may have one and not even know it. Check out some of the basic lucid guides. Don't give up just yet!

----------


## mylucidworld

> Ah... That sucks. I hate wasting a lucid oppurtunity. Maybe you could concentrate on things in the dream to increase clarity, and that would give your mind more of an idea that you really are in a dream, and thus let yourself know that you can do anything, even if it is just walking forward. I don't know if that helps.



This happened the other day and i did stabilise the dream from the drunken stoned feeling. I used verbal demands such as increase clarity now, increase lucidity now etc and the transformation was incredible. I think i also done what you suggested, (focusing on a particular object) but i opted to wake up on this occasion which annoyed me abit when i woke up but i'm glad i did now because if i hadn't i wouldn't have had the other lucid later on.  :smiley: 





> Well I've spent literally my whole day either trying to lucid dream (got up at 4pm) or on this website (4pm till present time...9pm) 
> 
> ..so I'd TOTALLY BETTER be lucid tonight, or I'll have officially wasted a day ¬_¬
> 
> I'm really not making the most of life am I?



Don't worry you will be lucid tonight.  :smiley:  I might have misunderstood but are you saying you got up at 4pm today?  ::shock::

----------


## mylucidworld

Oh yeh and i forgot to mention i am so going to get lucid tonight. Last night i realised i was dreaming 4 times and i didn't go to bed with the intention of becoming lucid because i was going to get up early and i don't normally become lucid unless i use my technique, but lately i am realizing i am dreaming quite alot without the technique which is great.

----------


## LibLord

> No way will that day be wasted! It takes more than a day to become lucid. (Unless you are super natural) It took me a couple weeks... you also have to have good dream recall, or you may have one and not even know it. Check out some of the basic lucid guides. Don't give up just yet!



Haha oh don't worry I will never give up! I've read pretty much everything there is to read on this site over the last few weeks.. and I LD'd on wednesday anyway so it's all good.. I just meant because I've spent so much time today reading LD stuff it's pretty much all I've thought about today so it'll be on my mind when I'm dreaming too and hopefully I'll LD then.

And yep ld_master, I got up at 4pm today  :tongue2:  ..I really hope that when people talk about "regular sleeping patterns" as a prerequisite of LDs it's more of a minor one than a major one  :tongue2:  ::D:

----------


## Grod

> Haha oh don't worry I will never give up! I've read pretty much everything there is to read on this site over the last few weeks.. and I LD'd on wednesday anyway so it's all good.. I just meant because I've spent so much time today reading LD stuff it's pretty much all I've thought about today so it'll be on my mind when I'm dreaming too and hopefully I'll LD then.
> 
> And yep ld_master, I got up at 4pm today  ..I really hope that when people talk about "regular sleeping patterns" as a prerequisite of LDs it's more of a minor one than a major one



Oh, cool. I know what you mean though, about not wasting your whole day. I've  stayed on this site all day once or twice hoping to get lucid, but nothing happened.

----------


## Funnel

Huzzah!  I was lucid last night for like 5 minutes!  I tried to reanact 300 like I planned, but it wasn't so great.  I made about 5 Persians but I forgot to make myself a weapon so I ran around this grassy field for a while.  Then I figured out I can create fiery explosions.

Tonight I'm going to have another LD, so any Persians should watch out

----------


## LibLord

looks like i won't be going lucid tonight after all.. it's 3am and i haven't managed to get to sleep yet, and i gotta be up by about 9... *sigh*  :Sad:

----------


## camera_man1231

I most definitely will be becoming lucid tonight.  I have to end this drought i've been in for like two months.

----------


## mylucidworld

I'm gonna be lucid in about 5 hours i'd say.

----------


## LibLord

i'm totally gonna be getting lucid tonight. yeah baby!

----------


## mylucidworld

> i'm totally gonna be getting lucid tonight. yeah baby!



Me too and i can't wait.  :boogie:

----------


## LibLord

ok i wasn't in the end... but i so totally will be tonight! (mindless optimism is the key  :tongue2: )

----------


## mylucidworld

> ok i wasn't in the end... but i so totally will be tonight! (mindless optimism is the key )



Me neither i went to bed too late. Early night tonight to make up for last night.  :smiley:

----------


## HyperNova

woow a +1 post thread!

----------


## mylucidworld

> woow a +1 post thread!



 :woohoo: 

Oh yeh and i thought i should mention that in approximtely 7 hours i will be lucid.  :boogie:

----------


## Ther

imma be lding 5 times tonight!

----------


## james-25:22pm

well....if im not Lucid tonight...it will happen over the next few nights...

simply because this marked the first day of commitment to my own DILD technique. A mix of dream yoga and doorway RCs. It's just a matter of time till I'm lucid. who knows...I still got loads of RC time before bed!

I WILL REMEMBER TO OBSERVE AND CHECK REALITY! just letting you all know that Im going to remember

happy dreaming all

----------


## mylucidworld

Am i going to become lucid tonight? Hell yeh!

----------


## mylucidworld

I'm gonna lucid tonight for sure. I have been a bit lazy lately but i am gonna put 110% effort into getting lucid tonight which will result in me becoming lucid.

(not being cocky of course)  ::D:

----------


## rookybeats

> I'm gonna lucid tonight for sure. I have been a bit lazy lately but i am gonna put 110% effort into getting lucid tonight which will result in me becoming lucid.
> 
> (not being cocky of course)




I'm gonna become lucid. Just need another good dreamsign..

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=47203

 :Sad:

----------


## mylucidworld

> I'm gonna become lucid. Just need another good dreamsign..
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=47203



I have plenty of dreamsigns but i can't become lucid with most of them even though they are ones i really should become lucid with.

----------


## oscepott

I got lucid yesterday, tryed to WILD for many hours but was not tired at all and suddently i was outside of my house watching southpark in the snow or something and i knew i was dreaming, i felt that i was becoming awake so i tried to spin around but i couldnt:S

How do you know that you are gonna LD tonight? Do you use WILD or DILD or what? Can you have LD any time you want when you do it long enough? ::D:

----------


## mylucidworld

> I got lucid yesterday, tryed to WILD for many hours but was not tired at all and suddently i was outside of my house watching southpark in the snow or something and i knew i was dreaming, i felt that i was becoming awake so i tried to spin around but i couldnt:S
> 
> How do you know that you are gonna LD tonight? Do you use WILD or DILD or what? Can you have LD any time you want when you do it long enough?



Some go to master lucid dreaming, and others find a method that allows them to lucid dream at will. I found a method that allows me to lucid dream at will which is great, and that method is as follows.

I wake up after a few hours, then i get out of bed for about 10 minutes. I usually watch t.v and constantly observe my surroundings, then i return to bed and repeat that i will realise that i am dreaming over and over while picturing myself becoming lucid.

Thats it basically, Wbtb combined with Mild.

I wish i had used this last night instead of trying a new technique. Last night i tryed to visualise a scene and make it come alive (which i have done once before) but it didn't work!

----------


## rookybeats

I will have one tonight! :smiley:

----------


## mylucidworld

> I will have one tonight!



Me too. I will use my technique tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## rookybeats

> Me too. I will use my technique tonight.



I will have a DILD :smiley: 


Are they hard compared to others? I've been trying them for the last few days, and no success yet, although I was close (with the school one)

----------


## mylucidworld

> I will have a DILD
> 
> 
> Are they hard compared to others? I've been trying them for the last few days, and no success yet, although I was close (with the school one)



Dild is the easiest way of attaining lucidity. Other methods you have to learn to master so your best bet is to start off with dilds. My technique is a wbtb and mild combined but i become lucid with a dild because i don't become lucid right away.

You probably won't get success right away, it might take you a few weeks, or even months.  ::shock::  (probably not what you wanted to hear) It depends on the individual ad how much effort you are going to put into attaining a lucid dream. It took me about a week to get a lucid dream after trying for one.

My aim was to be able to lucid dream at will at the beginning and now i have achieved it, i think.

----------


## rookybeats

> Dild is the easiest way of attaining lucidity. Other methods you have to learn to master so your best bet is to start off with dilds. My technique is a wbtb and mild combined but i become lucid with a dild because i don't become lucid right away.
> 
> You probably won't get success right away, it might take you a few weeks, or even months.  (probably not what you wanted to hear) It depends on the individual ad how much effort you are going to put into attaining a lucid dream. It took me about a week to get a lucid dream after trying for one.
> 
> My aim was to be able to lucid dream at will at the beginning and now i have achieved it, i think.



Thanks :smiley: 

I'll hopefully have one soon, I've been attempting for about a month anyway, and before that it was on and off :smiley:

----------


## Mink

It would be a rare case for me _not_ to have a lucid dream.

----------


## Kraig

I WILL LUCID TONIGHT!
I havent before that i am aware of and just joined the forums.
I am reading the tecniques, which do you guys think i should concentrate on?

once again I WILL LUCID!

----------


## rookybeats

OK, I didn't have one last night ::?: 


But.. I cannot wait 'til tonight!! Because then I will have one! :smiley:

----------


## mylucidworld

i didn't have a lucid last night either because i was too lazy to get out of bed to do my technique. 

Tonight i will throw myself out of bed!

----------


## rookybeats

Aaaah I keep forgetting to RC today! :Sad:

----------


## Shamrox

I bought steven laberg's (or however you spell it) book on lucid dreaming and it came with this meditative trance cd. Its pretty neat ive been listening too it and i will definately have an LD tonight when listening to this. If that doest work, for the last 2 hours i have had my phone alarm set to make a single beep every 5 minutes and have done reality checks every time. Ill set it to go off during my REM period tonight.  :smiley:  Im sure ill have my second real LD good luck everybody

----------


## mylucidworld

Tonight i will become lucid. I haven't had one in a few nights now but i know why but tonight the thing that was stopping me from attaining lucidity is gone so i am hoping for a few tonight to make up for the few nights without one.

----------


## AtomiC

Tonight, I AM gonna make it...Again.

----------


## mylucidworld

> Tonight, I AM gonna make it...Again.



I am really motivated tonight, can't recall being this motivated in ages.

Definitely gonna be lucid tonight. (touch wood)

----------


## mylucidworld

I did become lucid last night thanks to my technique which i had not used for a while, i am gonna use it again tonight and have another lucid.

----------


## Shamrox

i didnt become lucid  :Sad:  what is your technique btw? mylucidworld

----------


## mylucidworld

> i didnt become lucid  what is your technique btw? mylucidworld



I get up after a few hours and go downstairs for about 15 minutes. I watch some t.v and do some other stuff like observe my surroundings, walk around my house (to wake my mind up) then i return to bed and repeat i to myself that i will realize i am dreaming over and over while picturing myself realizing i am dreaming.

Then i have a dild. I spontaneously become lucid.

So it is a wbtb combined with mild.

----------


## soadfreak2121

I am!
doing a WILD  ::D:

----------


## mylucidworld

> I am!
> doing a WILD



Good luck.  :smiley:

----------


## StephenT

I will have a major lucid dream tonight that is amazing!

Forsure!  ::D: 

 :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Shamrox

Now that i think about it, the difference between MILD and WILD is not really that big is it? What exzactly is the difference?

----------


## mylucidworld

> Now that i think about it, the difference between MILD and WILD is not really that big is it? What exzactly is the difference?



With wild you directly enter a lucid dream, with mild you get a dild.

----------


## mylucidworld

Oh yeh i became lucid twice last night btw.

----------


## jmp

In answer to the title;
It depends on the amount of people in the world who attempt to LD, then factoring in a failure rate...
I'd estimate over 1 person, possibly even 3.

----------


## Shamrox

> With wild you directly enter a lucid dream, with mild you get a dild.



Right i guess i just assume that if your milding your pretty much doing the same thing but i get what your saying.

----------


## mylucidworld

I am, i am motivated tonight

Lucidity here i come.

----------


## rookybeats

I will!! I'm doing your WBTB and MILD again, lets see how many lucids I have hehehe ::D: 


I'm still having trouble believing it's so lifelike. Is it REALLY just like waking life, except with no limitations? ::D:

----------


## mylucidworld

> I will!! I'm doing your WBTB and MILD again, lets see how many lucids I have hehehe
> 
> 
> I'm still having trouble believing it's so lifelike. Is it REALLY just like waking life, except with no limitations?



Well it depends on the level of lucidity. When i use my technique my lucids are always high level probably because my mind is awake and alert.

But most of the lucids i have i would struggle to say which is the more real.

----------


## rookybeats

Great thanks, sorry for all these questions lol, just excited! :smiley: 


Good night, and good luck!

----------


## mylucidworld

> Great thanks, sorry for all these questions lol, just excited!
> 
> 
> Good night, and good luck!



It's ok, it's completely understandable.  :smiley: 

The same to you.

----------


## StephenT

I don't think I will.

I know I will.  ::D:   I'm gonna follow up a great last night.  :boogie:

----------


## mylucidworld

> I don't think I will.
> 
> I know I will.   I'm gonna follow up a great last night.



I know you will as well.

----------


## Grod

Me  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:

----------


## bro

I hope to very much! It certainly is possible...just have to relax and be confident...

----------


## StephenT

Oooh ooooh I know I know!!! MEE!!!!!  Yes that's right it's me!

I will become lucid tonight I will become lucid tonight I will become lucid tonight I will become lucid tonight.

----------


## StephenT

I think I'll just reiterate what I said in the post above me.

I'M GOING TO BECOME LUCID TONIGHT!

----------


## oystein

I'm looking forward to each night now, and i always think i will have my first lucid when i go to bed, so of course i will have a lucid dream today :wink2:

----------


## Silent_Lucidity

I want to have a lucid dream tonight. I do get lucid sometimes, but that's very rare. That's only low lucidity we're talking about, I get "conscious" but it's never been more real than reality or something.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I want to have a lucid dream tonight. I do get lucid sometimes, but that's very rare. That's only low lucidity we're talking about, I get "conscious" but it's never been more real than reality or something.



My lucids are mostly high level but sometimes they are a bit lower level. Like i will know i am dreaming, there are no consequences but i will think for example that a dream character is also lucid.

----------


## mylucidworld

I am gonna become lucid.

----------


## rookybeats

> I am gonna become lucid.




Me too ::D:  :boogie:

----------


## mylucidworld

> Me too



No your not. 

Only kidding you will for sure.  :boogie:

----------


## lost1

tonight is my night  ::D:

----------


## yay

Well I just had a WILD again tonight ( I was tired and took a nap) and I had one yesterday, so I thought I'd try to share how I did it. I think this is my first time having WILDs so close to eachother, usually they happen pretty randomly.

Both times I was pretty tired, but stayed up a little later than I usually do, but not so tired I can barely keep myself awake. Then I laid down and started picturing a scene in my head. The first night it was a real place, and I was able to move around, but at some point I couldn't move in my dream, and I realized I was half awake and I was aware of my body in reality. I tried moving again but I woke up.

It's strange feeling your body while you are asleep, but it was cool too. I could feel how the dream felt, and when I woke up I felt reality. So right as  I woke up I went back to sleep again and went back into the WILD. I might have done this a couple times after too.

The second time, earlier tonight, I was kind of tired and laid down and tried to picture a scene. This time it wasn't life like, more like a game, but somehow I was able to enter the abstract world, and could manipulate something in it, and soon after I somehow was in a life like world.

I know you all have probably heard that tip before, and maybe it only works with people with a big imagination. I imagine things a lot everyday, so I think it might help. 

Next time you try to become lucid, try to picture a scene. For me it gets really bright all of a sudden ,and thats how I know I can move in the dream. 

I hope this helps someone!

----------


## Super FZL

HILD got me to level 3 last night, let's see if I can go lucid.

EIGHT NIGHT!  w00t!  I'm gonna do it!  Watch me!!

----------


## johnkenjiyoon

::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock:: 

WOW!!!!! im gonna have a lucid dream tonight!!!!wish me luck guys....
 ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 

this is it.gonna have some lucid dream......please my subconscious help me to get lucid tonight.. i dont care tho..cuz i will have, either you want it or not..
i will try clarity's wild technique..hope it works..oh well yeah it will definitely work..yeah yeah yeah...go lucid go lucid go lucid for me.. ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## Dupreesdiamonds

I had my first two actually, almost fully in control lucid dreams last night  ::D: 
it was awsome

 ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## rookybeats

> WOW!!!!! im gonna have a lucid dream tonight!!!!wish me luck guys....
> 
> 
> this is it.gonna have some lucid dream......please my subconscious help me to get lucid tonight.. i dont care tho..cuz i will have, either you want it or not..
> i will try clarity's wild technique..hope it works..oh well yeah it will definitely work..yeah yeah yeah...go lucid go lucid go lucid for me..





Did anyone else besides me, RC when they read this?

----------


## mylucidworld

I am. I am going to experience rem rebound tonight because i only got a few hours sleep last night so if last time is anything to go by i will have many lucid dreams.

----------


## Mato2

Woot! I'll have a lucid definitly!!!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   (Trying to program my subconscience.  :wink2: )

----------


## rookybeats

I'm definitely gonna have one :smiley: 

Last night I didn't because of two reasons:


Not enough sleep/went to bed too lateI was sickI was tired anyway

But tonight I will because:

I'm not sickI'll have plenty of sleepI'm ready for one ::D:

----------


## mylucidworld

> I'm definitely gonna have one
> 
> Last night I didn't because of two reasons:
> 
> Not enough sleep/went to bed too lateI was sickI was tired anyway
> But tonight I will because:
> I'm not sickI'll have plenty of sleepI'm ready for one



Last night i didn't because of two reasons

No where near enough sleepVery stressed about lucid planning which gave me 0 dream recallBut tonight i will because 

I will get plenty of sleepI will use my techniqueI have my lucid planned

----------


## ~Erin~

I know I am . I must!

----------


## Curtis

I'm confident, I want that "rush" you guys were talking about in the other thread, i've never had a lucid dream but I kind of know what you guys are talking about. So yes, I'm ready to have my first LD TONIGHT! AND I'M GUNNA!

----------


## cougarelite

I've been thinking about it a lot today, and really really want one. I'm going to get lucid tonight.

----------


## mikestankus

I had my first LD two days ago.
And tonight is number 2!!!
I can feel it!

----------


## DreamHiker

Count me in.  Let's all meet somewhere!

----------


## mylucidworld

I am going to be lucid in about 6 and a half hours and i am going to party with the party king Will Smith.

----------


## mylucidworld

I am hoping to be lucid in about an hour and a half because i have been sleeping for a few hours and i have been up for about an hour now (which will increase my chaces of lucidity) but i can't recall one dream from earlier probably because of rem rebound (0 mins sleep last night) so i hope thios doesn't effect my ability to have a lucid dream.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> I haven't had a lucid the past two nights because of one night being too tired and the other i forgot to do my new technique so tonight i am gonna make up for it and have a awesome lucid. 
> 
> Who else is gonna become lucid or thinks they are?



Right it's on let's go round one.

----------


## mylucidworld

> Right it's on let's go round one.



By that i take it you mean you are determined to become lucid?

----------


## mylucidworld

Anybody becoming lucid tonight?

I'm confident i will. Hopefully the new approach of not stressing too much about my goal will pay off.

----------


## Wavefunction

I definitely will. Now whether I will remember it or not... is a different story.

----------


## Somnum

Im absolutely, totally , 100&#37; gonna become lucid tonight.

----------


## pippo90

I AM goNNA lUCIDDDDdddd

WILDDDD ALL THE WAY, trying it When i go to bed, and then if I wake up 5 hours later

----------


## chase0o0

i am, its 4am right now and im about to try a wild

----------


## pippo90

:Sad:  Ehhhhhh,,,, No lucid dream. I did remember a dream at least, my dream recall is now at least one dream every night. 

I tried doing WILD last night and I was even using a sleep mask thing so it was pitch black. But its kind of bulk so maybe that only distracted me.

Tonight I think I'm just gonna repeat to myself that I will remember all of my dreams. And I will do a reality check in all of them.

Then set the alarm for 4 hours (5 dosn't seem to work because I'm not that tired at 5 hours) and then try the WILD then.


wish me good luck  ::banana::

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I prodict I'm not, but lets see  :tongue2:

----------


## StephenT

Me!  I'm gonna focus tonight for the first time in a while to get lucid!

Tonight is poetry and music dream time!

----------


## Wavefunction

I think I will...  :smiley:

----------


## mylucidworld

Me too. I have been having quite a few lucids lately but without making any effort, tonight i am going to focus and try for some.

----------


## Barns

I'll probably go lucid tonight if I don't feel to tired to bother.

----------


## mylucidworld

The last about 5 nights i have had about 8 lucid dreams by just expecting to have them (like there is no way i can fail to) so i am gonna become lucid tonight.

----------


## Falsn

I'm defniately going to have a lucid dream tonight! It's Friday!

----------


## Barns

Ya, I'll do a few early morning WILDs coz I get extra time.

----------


## Wavefunction

> The last about 5 nights i have had about 8 lucid dreams by just expecting to have them (like there is no way i can fail to) so i am gonna become lucid tonight.



Lucky you! I wish I could do that...

----------


## reality check!

me!!!! i desperatly want to be lucid again. i havnt for so long

----------


## Pinkxjewelsz

It's funny how we talk about Lucid Dreaming like an acid trip. ;P

----------


## Wavefunction

> It's funny how we talk about Lucid Dreaming like an acid trip. ;P



Very true.

----------


## Zimmerman

just take the S outta LSD and what do you have, LD  ::shock:: . hehe, can't wait to get lucid tonight!

----------


## Wavefunction

> just take the S outta LSD and what do you have, LD . hehe, can't wait to get lucid tonight!



 ::lol::

----------


## StephenT

Last time I posted in here saying I would I ended up throwing up the next morning.

I'M GONNA GET LUCID TONIGHT!!!!!!

----------


## Oros

I have been quite passive the last month so i don't think i'll make it. but sure i want to :p

----------


## Wavefunction

> i don't think i'll make it



 ::bslap::

----------


## Idolfan

Me!

----------


## Woozie

Been too lazy with my WBTB's lately so i'm gonna go for one tonight, and go lucid!

----------


## mylucidworld

I can't stop becoming lucid lately so me.

----------


## rookybeats

I will ::D: 


Come on 2 in a row! ::D:

----------


## Wavefunction

> I can't stop becoming lucid lately so me.



Wish I had that problem...  :Sad:

----------


## Falsn

> Wish I had that problem...



Same here....I will become lucid!

----------


## Oros

> 



sry, but i got so much school right now. going to choose which school and program i'm going to do next.  ::huh::  i still don't know what i'm going to read and which school. but i'll soon give up school if it keep beeing that much, but i don't think it will. it's just that much atm. i'll be back to LDing soon  :boogie:

----------


## Oros

> Been too lazy with my WBTB's lately so i'm gonna go for one tonight, and go lucid!



is it really that hard to LD in a nap? i thought it would be easy  :paranoid:  i also just made it with WBTB

----------


## Falsn

I'm definiately getting lucid tonight...I'm running brainbullet at the moment  :smiley:

----------


## S4ndm4n

I hope I do, I've just recently tried WILDing and tonight I might try a FILD

----------


## Quark

Me and my friend are going to WILD tonight in the same room.

----------


## mylucidworld

I am going to have a lucid and hopefully astrally project on my first attempt.

----------


## TimeStopper

Yes! But I have had lucids at time when I didn't even really want to.

----------


## Walfe

I KNOW I WILL! 

 ::muffin::

----------


## S4ndm4n

It didn't work last night  :Sad:  i'm gonna try it again

----------


## mylucidworld

I become lucid but i haven't tried ap yet.

----------


## AmazeO XD

I'm definatley gonna be lucid tonight!  It's a fact!

My dream recall is going to improve tonight also!

----------


## mylucidworld

I am sure i will.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*raises hand*

I still have the January lucid task to accomplish

----------


## ~Erin~

> *raises hand*
> 
> I still have the January lucid task to accomplish



Well, there is some time left!


I really hope I'll be lucid tonight.

----------


## Quark

I'm gonna try becoming Lucid yet again tonight. Ugh please work, I got stuck in HI 5 times last night.

----------


## ninja9578

I actually don't have to wake up early tomorrow  ::D:   Going to try to WILD to break my dry spell tonight.  Wish me luck!

Aww Vexy.  You'll get them both tonight, I know it.

----------


## 101gfx

I hope so  ::D: . Good luck everyone!

----------


## ushamie

i will

----------


## virusexe

I'm having one tonight

----------


## Falsn

I feel one coming tonight! Also I will recall 5 dreams tonight!

----------


## warock

Me hopefully!  ::banana::

----------


## unseen wombat

I'm taking my GABA again tonight, so I probably will. I might not be able to stand up in the morning, but I'm pretty sure I'll be lucid at night.

----------

